

Theaters Decide Not to Show Sony’s ‘Interview’ - matti3
http://www.wsj.com/articles/largest-theater-chains-wont-show-sony-film-1418844906

======
bobsky
This is a horrible precedent. This was only a digital hack, that unfortunately
violated many personal privacy's. But what happens when fundamentalist, a la
ISIS, decide to do physical harm for any film or song that humours their
twisted ideology - will the film studios stop releases then?

Another film set to premier on Dec 25 is Clint Eastwood's "American Sniper"
(yea I know, a Christmas classic /s) an easy film to misunderstand and sure to
rally those oppose to the US coalition in Iraq/Afghanistan, if threats start
about this film from fundamentalists will the studios respond?

Non Paywall - [http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/source-top-five-
theate...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/source-top-five-theater-
circuits-758843)

"Regal Entertainment, AMC Entertainment, Cinemark, Carmike Cinemas and
Cineplex Entertainment have all decided against showing the film."

------
deathhand
Paywall, really?

~~~
mcantelon
Yup. Rupert Murdoch.

~~~
matti3
heres a better link to the article.
[http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/17/media/the-interview-sony-
the...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/17/media/the-interview-sony-theater-
owners/index.html?hpt=hp_t2)

